# Haiku 7mos (almost)



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Focus on equipment? Check. Focus on the man? Check. Barrage? Sure, no problem. :mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXdPiqYG3cI


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

First, I really like the dog!!!

Sounded like he said he gets the dog to spit it out to focus on the "man" by stimulating them (stick and stimulation cause he has the fun goodies). I'm not sure but that doesn't sound like true "man" focus, maybe a bit of luring to give that appearance. Kind of like "two toy"! Maybe I'm missing something. Almost like if she dropped one sleeve and I trained her to know I had another behind my back! it would give the appearance she isn't into the equipment, just the man!


Really nice dog, she looks really nice and she is gonna be a lot of fun! Nice bite! Good luck!


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

No, you're right Tim, at 7mos she's not REALLY focused on the man..... She should stim on a guy without a sleeve/suit. She's a Jackson baby, so most likely the fight is in there somewhere.

I'm not one of those 'serious dog' types anyway. I understand why some people are. She goes to work with me, and I need her to be social, which she is. I would like to keep the biting contextual if possible.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL, I thought this might be the new "cutting edge technique" to man focus, San Francisco style! :grin:


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Well, Michael is THE shizznit! He's about as cutting edge as they come. I'm a fan.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Well, Michael is THE shizznit! .


That's what the ladies tell me about him :-D
Cutting edge? Did he invent some new techniques?


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

New techniques? Occassionally there are twists... The real talent is in the way he's able to explain things. You might be the best training decoy in the world, but if you can't coach the handler, they're not going to get much out of working with ya.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Well, Michael is THE shizznit! He's about as cutting edge as they come. I'm a fan.


Hey Lisa

I bet 90% of the people doing Mondio Ring are Michael Ellis fans? You have to give Ed Frawley credit for producing the Michael Ellis
training DVD's. Not all of us can afford to go to his seminars ;-)
It must be ten years since my old Schutzhund club (Denver Area
Working Group) had Michael do his first Colorado seminars. It's nice seeing him get the recognition he deserves.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Hey Thomas,

Well, if things keep going the way they are with the club we're forming now, we'll get Michael to come to us.  We've been talking collabo. with the Rocky Mountain club.

It's hard to argue with a system that keeps putting dogs on the podium. Ya know?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> It's hard to argue with a system that keeps putting dogs on the podium. Ya know?


it's the only system in Mondio cause 90% of the people trialing go to his seminars.

Ed Frawley puts it best in his voice, IT'S FUN .... LOL


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Sounds like there's room for competition then, Tim. :twisted: Have at it, hoss! See what you can come up with.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Sounds like there's room for competition then, Tim. :twisted: Have at it, hoss! See what you can come up with.


I lost the rubber snake and wig. I'm down to 4 3foot pieces of caution tape and 1 noodle pool floaty. I used half of the bale of hay for dog bedding and my painted mural washed away in the rain. I sold my joker hat and face paint but maybe I can use a burger king crown and mud. 
I can't compete, my vehicle is too small to haul the accessories .
Just having FUN with ya


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

I have two hulahoops and one string of balls you can borrow. If you help me move the pool table it can be the long jump and the barrier. You bring the burger king crown and the mud (smell it first, make sure it's mud).

If you see a white toyota with pop cans and plastic bottles strung out the back, nobody just got married. It's my car!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Your dog looks nice Lisa, and Michael looks good too, and I'm not being gay LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I lost the rubber snake and wig. I'm down to 4 3foot pieces of caution tape and 1 noodle pool floaty. I used half of the bale of hay for dog bedding and my painted mural washed away in the rain. I sold my joker hat and face paint but maybe I can use a burger king crown and mud.
> I can't compete, my vehicle is too small to haul the accessories .
> Just having FUN with ya


Tim,

Get a bigger vehicle 
You'll have MUCH more fun then French Ring when you realize
there can be more to the defense of handler exercise then just having your dog walk backwards ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim,
> 
> Get a bigger vehicle
> You'll have MUCH more fun then French Ring when you realize
> there can be more to the defense of handler exercise then just having your dog walk backwards ;-)


Yes, I can be handed a rope of balls, realistic . In ED's words IT's FUN 

Join ring where the dog gets touched and the decoy is actually trying to get away and combat the dog 8)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Where is the barrage?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yes, I can be handed a rope of balls, realistic . In ED's words IT's FUN
> 
> Join ring where the dog gets touched and the decoy is actually trying to get away and combat the dog 8)



if Ed Frawley thinks its fun....... then it must be FUN?
French Ring would be OK it it weren't run by the FRENCH ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> if Ed Frawley thinks its fun....... then it must be FUN?
> French Ring would be OK it it weren't run by the FRENCH ;-)


LOL, it must be ED's monotone voice that makes it appealing LOL.


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

I hear that voice in my nightmares.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

:wink:LMAO, That's fine, that's just fine!


Ben Colbert said:


> I hear that voice in my nightmares.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> No, you're right Tim, at 7mos she's not REALLY focused on the man..... She should stim on a guy without a sleeve/suit. She's a Jackson baby, so most likely the fight is in there somewhere.
> 
> I'm not one of those 'serious dog' types anyway. I understand why some people are. She goes to work with me, and I need her to be social, which she is. I would like to keep the biting contextual if possible.


She goes to work with me, and I need her to be social, which she is. I would like to keep the biting contextual if possible. 

Your quote conveys why I am such a believer in a real PP dog having to be strong and balanced. 

She is a really nice looking pup and thats a great name too!!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

My favorite Ed Frawley line is "I, I don't know much about horses, but that is a good working horse"


I think it was on a KNPV video showing some horses before a national championship. I don't know the guy, but that was hilarious.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> New techniques? Occassionally there are twists... The real talent is in the way he's able to explain things. You might be the best training decoy in the world, but if you can't coach the handler, they're not going to get much out of working with ya.



I've always said that, hands down, Ellis is the best there is for explaining how and why!


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

agreed...he has the ability to help people understand concepts. AND he has unbelievable patience.....I know some who have gone to work with him that most people would have sent home after 1 day no matter how much you paid them. It is not always about the information, but how to convey the information for the ignorant that is important. Not many "trainers" truly have the skill or patience to work with the human aspect.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> :wink:LMAO, That's fine, that's just fine!


I lawled...


----------

